# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  giúp đỡ step 5pha

## anhthai20121991

Nhờ các cao thủ giúp em với.em đang xài step pk599H-NAC và driver Udk 5128N 
Em chuyển sang 1p,cw- và cww- vào GND trên borb mach3,step vào cw+,cww+ vào dir,nhưng motor chỉ quay 1 chiều.
Cao thủ nào giúp em vơi.thank trước.hjx

----------


## sieunhim

Nếu con này giống cái driver UDK5114N của e thì bác đấu như sau (thứ tự từ trên xuống dưới 1->4 nhé): bác đấu chung chân CW+(1) và CCW+(3) vào chân 5v của BOB, CW-(2) vào step, CCw-(4) vào dir --> nếu trong Mach3 phần config Port and Pin check vào ô Acitve Low + Direction Low rồi test thử

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

Để chiều em test xem thử đc ko.của em nó bị kiểu là bấm jog hướng nào thì nó cũng xoay 1phía ấy

----------


## CKD

Đơn giản.
Để test thì làm các bước sau:
- chuyển về 2P
- bấm Jog bất kỳ chiều nào. Giả thuyết motor quay thro cw.
- đổi 2 kênh step/dir với nhau. Jog tiếp.

Nếu motor quay chiều ngược lại, chứng tỏ các input đều ok.
Nếu motor không quay chiều ngược lại. Input bị lỗi.

Driver ok thì kiểm tra lại lpt, bob, đấu nối v.v

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

> Đơn giản.
> Để test thì làm các bước sau:
> - chuyển về 2P
> - bấm Jog bất kỳ chiều nào. Giả thuyết motor quay thro cw.
> - đổi 2 kênh step/dir với nhau. Jog tiếp.
> 
> Nếu motor quay chiều ngược lại, chứng tỏ các input đều ok.
> Nếu motor không quay chiều ngược lại. Input bị lỗi.
> 
> Driver ok thì kiểm tra lại lpt, bob, đấu nối v.v


Em làm như a nói.đổi step/dir thì motor quay ngược lại.zậy thì nó bị gì zậy anh.hjx

----------


## anhthai20121991

E làm như anh CKD.đổi step dir motor có quay ngược lại.zậy thì nó bị gì zậy anh

----------


## anhthai20121991

Làm theo cách bác sieunhim thì không đc

----------


## CKD

Bạn đã test theo chế độ 2P, kết quả motor chạy tốt cả 2 chiều. Kết luận là các input, driver, motor đều Ok.

Bạn chuyển về chế độ 1P, tiến hành test theo bài test ở trên (đổi step/dir).
- Nếu motor vẫn đảo chiều -> công tắc chuyển 1P/2P có vấn đề nên lúc nào driver cũng nhận tín hiệu vào là 2P.
- Nếu motor chỉ chạy được 1 chiều. Làm bài test kế tiếp.

Kiểm tra đấu nối giữa driver & BOB để đảm bảo đấu nối & config trên Mach3 là đúng. Xong test tiếp (lưu ý là chế độ 1P trên driver).
- Motor quay được 2 chiều. Vậy Ok rồi.
- Motor chỉ quay được 1 chiều (dù Mach3 Jog 2 chiều). Pin dir có thể có vấn đề, đổi qua Pin khác, config Mach3 lại rồi test tiếp thôi.

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

Cảm ơn anh.để chiều em thử lại xem sao

----------


## anhthai20121991

Đúng là chân dir của borb hay lpt bị hư rồi.đổi sang chân khác ok.
Nhưng giờ nó bị driver hay sao đó anh,ở 1p jog thì đèn tín hiệu cw cww trên driver vẫn nháy nhưng motor ko chịu quay.
Còn 2p thì chỉ jog đc 1 hướng,hướng kia motor ko quay.
Zậy fai làm sao anh CKD.motor đó test driver khác ok

----------


## CKD

Làm lại các bài test với pin step dir khác  :Smile:

----------


## anhthai20121991

Kiki.e đấu lộn dây.ok roi.thank anh

----------


## anhthai20121991

Tiện thể cho e hỏi có cách nào đổi chiều quay của loại này ko anh CKD

----------


## CKD

Làm mạch invert tín hiệu dir thôi. Một số driver cho phép đảo chiều.

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## thuhanoi

1.Một số phần mềm (ex: planetcnc) có chọn chiều quay động cơ. 
2. Đánh số cẩn thận màu dây / số chân trên terminal driver 1-2-3-4-5 ; sau đó đấu lại 5-4-3-2-1 ---> _chưa có điều kiện test thử nên làm thử nhé - an toàn không sợ hư hỏng đâu_

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

Về mạch điện ko rành lắm.để hôm nào thử theo cách anh thuhanoi xem sao.chân terminal là 5chân từ  driver ra step đó hả anh.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Về mạch điện ko rành lắm.để hôm nào thử theo cách anh thuhanoi xem sao.chân terminal là 5chân từ  driver ra step đó hả anh.


đúng đó                                          .

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Tiện thể cho e hỏi có cách nào đổi chiều quay của loại này ko anh CKD


nếu theo em hiểu thì bác đang muốn đảo chiều quay của motor khi đã gắn vào driver và máy rồi phải không ạ. nếu vậy thì em thấy có 3 cách để đổi chiều quay của motor.
*Thứ một:*  nếu bác xài mach3 thì trong phần input sign của nó có mục DirActiveLow ak, bác kích xanh vào đó là nó dảo chiều quay của motor. còn nếu xài planet thì trong mục File -> settings -> Axis có mục reverse, bác thích đổi chiều trục nào bác tick vào ô đó.
*Thứ hai:* đổi dây theo như cách bác thuhanoi chỉ ạ. 
*Thứ ba:* đổi chân cấp CW- và CCW- vào mass 2 chân kia thì nối dir và step ạ.

Em chỉ có 3 cách đó, không biết có đúng không nên em góp ý tí để bác thử ạ.:-)

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

Help me! Mấy bữa trước test ok rồi.tự nhiên bữa nay motor chạy cứ bị khực khực ko chạy đc.pro nào giúp em với.làm nọi cách rồi nà o đc

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@anhthai: Em cũng từng bị cái vụ cà tưng như thế này của cái step 5phase, kiểm tra lại chổ tiếp xúc chổ dây tín hiệu step dir từ BOB vào driver thử nhé.

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

Để e xem lại xem sao.mà sao em dùng bút thử điện chấm vào chân gnd trên borb mach3 kết nối với cw- và cww- của driver thì đèn bút sáng.zậy có đúng ko anh

----------


## anhthai20121991

Em kiểm tra mà vẫn chưa đc.máy tính mới khởi động thì ko bị.nhưng đc 3phút lại khực khực.pro nào giúp với.bữa trước test đc rồi mà giờ lại giở chứng.

----------

